# Leaf Cutting Ant Set Ups



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

Thought I would start a thread to see if there is any interest.
I supply most of the Leaf Cutting Ant colonies around Europe just now. If you have a colony I would love to see pictures of it, commercial or in your bedroom. If you want to get a colony and have an idea for a set up post it here and we can play around with the concept. 

I just finished this one at Lakes Aquarium in Cumbria










and we built this one for the BBC documentary 'Planet Ants'










This is what a very small colony entrance looks like in the Tropics (Atta cephalotes) 










and the fungus garden underground...


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

That's just ubber cool!


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

Kamike said:


> That's just ubber cool!


I think these ants are amazing, I am completely nuts about them. All of the other work I do in zoos and such like around the world is built around my love of ants. Leaf Cutters are the most advanced of all the ants in terms of sociality. Whether they are in your home or in a zoo they are just about the most amazing animals to watch going about their non stop business!


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

Fantastic , they are intresting creatures to watch , good work.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

The BBC program is that what was on BBC 4 a couple of weeks ago ? Part of alien nation series?


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

buddah said:


> The BBC program is that what was on BBC 4 a couple of weeks ago ? Part of alien nation series?


Yes, that was me in Trinidad digging up the nest. We spent around 2 months building the nest in The Glasgow Science Centre to house them in.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

Brilliant work, that must if been a fantastic job. How long did it take to create?


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah that was a greAt program.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

buddah said:


> Brilliant work, that must if been a fantastic job. How long did it take to create?


We spent a month in Trinidad finding, scouting and then filming the dig. A million ants, with the queen, took a long time to dig and find, and getting them back to UK with a film crew in tow was a challenge. The whole project took 6 months, I was employed as the Consultant and Project Manager for the programme, so lots of pressure and stress but it turned out well in the end, I think.


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi mate could you take a look at my post please I no it's not for leaf cutters but maybe you could help me out??
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/970291-ant-help-please.html
Thanks
Mark


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Always wanted to keep a colony but space is always an issue, them setups are stunning though. Think they are the best inverts to watch go about their business:no1:


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

herper147 said:


> Always wanted to keep a colony but space is always an issue, them setups are stunning though. Think they are the best inverts to watch go about their business:no1:


Space is not really a problem. We supply a complete unit for Acromyrmex Leaf Cutters which measures 750mmx450mmx375mm front to back. This unit has two islands, one for the nest, the other for food, a bridge connecting the two, a water area for escape prevention, heating and humidity and a top moat as a back up for preventing escape. 750mm is not a lot of space for such amazing creatures.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

acromyrmexbob said:


> Space is not really a problem. We supply a complete unit for Acromyrmex Leaf Cutters which measures 750mmx450mmx375mm front to back. This unit has two islands, one for the nest, the other for food, a bridge connecting the two, a water area for escape prevention, heating and humidity and a top moat as a back up for preventing escape. 750mm is not a lot of space for such amazing creatures.


Definitely not.. Sounds like a nice size.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

acromyrmexbob said:


> Space is not really a problem. We supply a complete unit for Acromyrmex Leaf Cutters which measures 750mmx450mmx375mm front to back. This unit has two islands, one for the nest, the other for food, a bridge connecting the two, a water area for escape prevention, heating and humidity and a top moat as a back up for preventing escape. 750mm is not a lot of space for such amazing creatures.



You got any pictures of these setups you can post?


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

Spuddy said:


> You got any pictures of these setups you can post?


The set up we make for these ants is shown by one of our customers. Its an excellent step by step guide from a few years ago, its at Easy Insects - the home of exotic insect information for Scorpions, Tarantulas and more - Leaf Cutter Ants
Check it out, let me know what you think, its the simplest design we could think of.


----------



## Goobs (Nov 20, 2010)

link not working for me :hmm:


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

Try typing 'easy insects leaf cutting ants' into google, its the top link.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

acromyrmexbob said:


> Try typing 'easy insects leaf cutting ants' into google, its the top link.


What price is it for the simple setup? Couldnt see it on the site:blush:


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

herper147 said:


> What price is it for the simple setup? Couldnt see it on the site:blush:


Don't want to turn this into a thread for selling Leaf Cutters, any interest would be better with a PM but for argument's sake I would think you would be looking at spending around £170 for the complete setup including tank, heater, ants etc.


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

There must be one or two people out there with leaf cutting ant set ups that can post a picture or two. Or even pictures of a commercial set up near you. Here's another couple I have set up in the past...

This one is infront of the mirror in the Ladies and Gents toilets at Twycross Zoo at the new visitor centre.










so when you look at yourself in the mirror there are lines of ants walking past.










Here's another, more simple setup in a café.



















We didn't build the wooden surround!!!!


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

'Acromyrmexbob' wrote



> There must be one or two people out there with leaf cutting ant set ups that can post a picture or two. Or even pictures of a commercial set up near you.


:cussing:


----------



## TomtheTall (Jun 28, 2013)

Amazing setups you have there! Didn't catch the BBC4 program - might have to scout around online for it.


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

So I thought you might like to read something I wrote years and years ago, 1991 to be precise. Its a little out of date but still has some relevance if you ever fancy having a go at keeping these ants.....

A SURVEY OF HUSBANDRY TECHNIQUES IN ATTA AND ACROMYRMEX spp.

By Andrew Stephenson. 



Introduction; 

Increasingly studied for their unique lifestyle and displayed for their curiosity value, Leaf-cutting ants are established as a productive area for research and as a money spinning attraction in Butterfly Farms and Zoos etc.. However in most of their range these ants are damaging agricultural pests exacting a huge economic toll on the countries where they occur.
Leaf-cutting ants comprise some 24 species of Acromyrmex and 15 of Atta. Whilst they are by no means alone in the ant and termite world in growing fungus for food, leaf cutters are by far the most specialised in this respect. Their complex social organisation and extraordinary productivity make them among the most remarkable of creatures and to watch a large colony engaged in its full activity is a truly awesome sight. 
The challenge of bringing this society from its natural environment and maintaining it in an artificial situation is one of considerable undertaking. Recreating the precise humidity and temperature that the ants require is an exact science with little room for error. What is more, the provision of a constant and suitable food source, year round, is a substantial pressure, especially when in a healthy, mature colony, the appetite can equal that of an adult cow!

A BRIEF LIFE HISTORY

Atta and Acromyrmex are exclusive to the New World predominantly in the tropical portions of Mexico and Central and South America. They typically construct nests in the ground and forage in the vicinity on non specific food plants which they cut into disks approximately 1.5-2cm in diameter and carry back to their nest. The leaf material that they gather is not eaten but utilised in the construction of their large sponge-like 'gardens'. These, fertilised with faecal matter, are seeded with a symbiotic fungus which permeates the substrate and in time produces 'fruiting bodies' (like miniature mushrooms full of nutrients) thereby providing an inhouse production facility.
Partly because of their ability to produce limitless amounts of food from a never ending resource of vegetable material (as against the carnivorous ants which depend on a far less dependable supply of prey) and partly due to the queens immense reproductive capacity, leaf-cutting ant colonies can become enormous. Imagine a tennis court excavated to the depth of a two storey house to give some indication of the sheer volume occupied by a very large colony. It can only be guessed at how many individuals are present in such a colony but estimates exceeding 6 million cannot be unreasonable. Once the colony has matured the queen will produce winged individuals which are sexually mature. These males (40000+) and females (up to 7000) leave the nest, fly to a given altitude and copulate. Each queen will mate several times and store more than 200 000 000 sperm for use throughout her 12 or more year life-span. 
Once her wings have been shed she excavates a chamber and removes a small wad of fungal mycelia from her infrabuccal chamber (located beneath the opening of the oesophagus behind the labium in all ants.). This she fertilises with faecal matter and begins to cultivate a small fungus garden. Around three months later the first workers emerge and begin to forage. From this point onwards the colony expands extremely rapidly. However because of the vulnerability of the nuptial flight and lack of protection afforded the lone queen and very young colonies, the success rate is dire. In several studies conducted on foundling colonies figures suggest that fewer than 1% of queens survive their first year!


LEAF-CUTTING ANTS IN CAPTIVITY.


They are aggressive, ingenious and resourceful. They require precise temperature and humidity levels to provide the correct conditions for the fungus to thrive. They will escape and forage far and wide given the slightest chance and will quite happily bite the hand which is thinking twice about feeding them.
Culturing Leaf cutting ants is an undertaking of significant proportions and as such is rarely done other than by establishments with appropriate facilities such as zoos, butterfly farms etc. But there are ways to successfully manage even a large colony, giving the ants the necessary space and conditions to flourish and at the same time enclosing them in a safe and controllable environment.

There are two criteria which are essential if the colony is to thrive. Firstly the temperature must be 25C with a maximum variation of +\- 2C. The thinking is that if the temperature exceeds 30C the queen will permanently cease laying eggs (possibly the sperm she is storing is destroyed). This will ultimately kill the colony and so beware the biggest cause of high temperature, that of the sun.
Secondly humidity. In nature the humidity is very high and such a large amount of rain falls that it is very unlikely that they ever experience dry conditions. Given that there will always be the danger of over compensating for this it is important to provide for drainage so excess water can run away without causing any problems. 
In a mature colony the ants will carry sufficient vegetable material into the nest to maintain the humidity of the fungus gardens at the required level and so there will be little problems in an artificial environment with such a set up. Small colonies however are in danger of becoming dehydrated very quickly. Whilst the ants themselves will be untroubled by the dry conditions and will in general behave normally, the fungus will die. This will obviously have catastrophic results on the well being of the nest and so it is important to remember that prolonged drought is dangerous. ( It is vital to bear in mind that it is the fungus and not the ants which require the moisture and so even 'desert' leaf cutters such as Atta texana require their garden chambers to be wet. They get around this in the 'wild' by excavating deep chambers.)
There are two main types of artificial nests employed by those who culture Leaf cutters. Depending on the purpose for which the colony is being maintained the ants can either be housed in a series of clear plastic receptacles linked by tubing and isolated by water or they can be given access to a large tank filled with peat and allowed to construct their own nest in the given area. The merits of these two designs are discussed here.

Type 1 is the traditional laboratory set-up where the ants are provided with clear plastic containers of a fixed size (approx. 30cm.x30cmx30cm) and it is in these that they construct their gardens. Initially it is a good idea to fill these with peat or sand to encourage the ants to begin excavation and in a very short time they will have emptied the contents of the tub and replaced them with fungus garden. As the colony expands the initial container may be linked to several others via a clear plastic tube of approx. 3/4" diameter. The whole colony is placed on a platform which stands in a tray of water, effectively isolating the ants and preventing escape. A feeding table can be within easy reach of the nest or can be some distance away, connected to the colony by a length of rope (this is suspended from above with fishing twine which the ants are unable to scale) and isolated in a similar style with water or oil. It has been found that the foraging ants will travel further than 100 metres to a food supply but an optimum distance of 30 metres is recommended. When the colony is small it is a good idea to feed in close proximity to the nest so the efforts of the relatively few foragers are not wasted in travelling to the food but rather concentrated on carrying plant material to the gardens. Leaf cutting ants are kept using this general technique all over the world and it has been proved many times over to be a successful method. There are however one or two problems associated with this set-up. Leaf-cutting ants build their gardens in darkness, the rearing of brood and fungus is an enterprise practised in the unlit world of the subterranean nest. To expose them to bright light and have them adapt and thrive ( which they seem to do ) is a testament not to clever artificial nest design but to the tolerance of the ants and their ability to make-do. Therefore such a set-up as explained above, though fine for butterfly farms and scientific research projects where behaviour(r))9¯ (r)):¯is not of prime importance, cannot be recommended where results of observation are the basis of deductions about the ants behaviour.

The second method is one in which the needs of the ants are of prime importance. The colony is housed in as large a tank as possible which is half full of peat. Do not fill beyond this level since the ants will undertake substantial excavations and as a result the peat will eventually reach the top of the tank. The ants are prevented from escaping by the construction of a moat around the top of the tank. This should be as deep as possible and can be filled with water or oil. Initially the ants will be fed in the confines of the nest, again preventing the waste of timeand energy associated with distant foraging. Later a table may be set up at a distance and the spectacle is complete.
It is important when using this method to darken the sides of the glass with sheets of thin plywood or heavy cloth. This ensures that the gardens will be built against the sides and as such makes the workings of the colony more visible. When in a situation of public display these screens can safely be removed for prolonged periods in dim lighting conditions without upsetting the ants too much. And to illustrate the preference of the ants against the first exposed laboratory technique, if the screens are removed permanently the ants will build a wall of substrate between the gardens and the glass to try to block out the light. 
One of the advantages of this system is that the ants will construct their colony much along the lines of a natural nest, given the confines of their tank. The gardens find their own size which can be huge, and the ants are able to construct the entrances to the nest such that the gardens are ventilated by thermal airflow through the nest. (It is thought that in naturally occuring nests warm air generated in the centre of the colony rises up and out of the central entrances which has the effect of drawing air in through the peripheral entrances thus producing a constantly moving supply of fresh air.)
One problem of this system is that the ants of most species of atta dump their garbage downwards in 'dump chambers' built below the main body of gardens which in the 'wild' works well, refertilising the soil and disposing of a major waste product discretely and safely. In this tank set-up, the action of dumping at the bottom of the container produces a build up of waste which ultimately leads to the disrupting of the fungus gardens and damage to the colony. Because of this it is important to provide a separate vessel at the base of the tank into which rubbish may be dumped and periodically cleaned out.

Whichever type of system is used the regime of temperature and humidity will determine the success of the colony. These ants are nothing if not adaptive and will generally change to suit. The clear boxes of the laboratory system provide a more accessible visualisation of workings of the various castes whilst the natural setup offers a closer glimpse of the way a real colony operates.


FEEDING LEAF CUTTING ANTS IN CAPTIVITY.


Little has been written about the food preferences in Leaf-cutting ants in captivity. It is of limited use reading the volume of literature available on plant preferences in South and Central American tropical rain forests when trying to find something for the little blighters to eat in the middle of a typical British winter.
Some improvisation is therefore necessary. It would however be sensible to show what plant species that Leaf-cutting ants commonly take in their natural environment to help paint the full picture. To this end the following table illustrates some forest trees and plants and also agricultural crops most damaged by the activity of the attines in their natural environment.


FAMILY SPECIES COMMON NAME
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Leguminosae Dioclea guianensis
Lysiloma sabicu
Albizzia lebbek
Burseraceae Bursera gummifera
Tiliaceae Muntingia calabura
Annonaceae Annona trinitensis
Sterculiaceae Guazuma ulmifolia
Anacardiaceae Spondias mombin
Boraginaceae Cordia alliodora
Combretaceae Terminalia amazonia
Flacourtiaceae Casearia guianensis
Lauraceae Nectandra martinicensis
Phoebe elongata
Melastomaceae Miconia acinodendron
Rosaceae Licania membranacea
Acanthacae Megaskepasma erythrochlamys
Agavaceae Dracaena spp. White Rheo
Amarantaceae Amaranthus spp. Spinach
Anacardium occidentale Cashew
Mangifera indica Mango
Spondias cythera Golden Apple
Spondias mombin Hog Plum
Aracaceae Cocos nucifera Coconut Palm
Bactris major Roseau Palm
Asteraceae Bidens pilosa Railway Daisy
Eupatorium odoratum Christmas Bush
Lactuca sativa Lettuce
Begoniaceae Begonia spp. Begonia
Bignoniaceae Crescentia cujete Calabash
Tabebuia rasea Pink Poui
Bombacaceae Ochroma pyramidale Bios Flot
Boraginaceae Cordia collococca Manjack
Cordia curassavica Black Sage
Brassicaceae Brassica chinensis Pak Choi
Brassica oleracea capitata Cabbage
Brassica oleracea verbotritis Cauliflower
Caesalpiniaceae Cassia fructicosa Cocrico Bush
Mora excelsa Mora
Cannaceae Canna edulis Canna Lily
Cucurbitaceae Citrullus lanatus Water Melon
Cucumis sativus Cucumber
Cucurbita moshata Pumpkin
Fabaceae Cajanus cajan Pigeon Pea
Erythrina glauca Swamp immortelle
Erythruna micropteryx Mountain "
Inga venosa Wild Pois Doux
Moghania strobilifex Money Bush
Vigna unguiculata Cow Pea


To provide the huge quantity of food that a large colony of Atta needs means finding alternatives which are both acceptable to the ants and easily obtainable. Based largely on personal experience, the following table illustrates some food types which in the past have proved to be of use. They are ranked in rough order of preference based largely on the reaction of the ants when first offered the food.



TABLE 1.0; LIST OF FOODS TAKEN BY ATTA AND ACROMYRMEX spp.

GROUP A GROUP B GROUP C
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Raspberry Leaves* Lentils Coconut
Black Cherries* Barley Oats
Kibbled Maize* Tea Bags (used) Raw Rice
Orange Rind* Fresh Peas Cooked Rice 
Raisins Split Peas Raw Macaroni
Sultanas* Cooked Corn Dog Meal
White Grapes Various Cereals; Rabbit Pellets
Black Grapes Rice Crispies Carlans
Rose Leaves Sugar Puffs Ivy Leaves
Rose Petals* Holly Leaves Oak
Mixed Flowers Lemon peel
Cooked Ham* Split Yellow Peas
Cooked Chicken* Fruit cake 
Shelled Sunflower Sponge Cake
Cabbage Glace Cherries
Brussel Sprouts
Rhododendron Leaves
Privet Leaves



It can be seen that virtually all foods are available all year round so it will be possible to provide the ants with a variety no matter what the weather is doing outside. Please note that ants get tired chewing the same food all the time and if offered the same food for more than two days in a row (even a GROUP A food) they will cease foraging activity until a new food is found. Therefore only feed at one time a quantity of food that the ants can remove completely in around 4 hours. The next day feed something different and so on until perhaps 10 days later you can offer the original food again and they will again forage with great enthusiasm. (This is a built in safety device so that the ants rotate their attentions from tree to tree thus avoiding the destruction of portions of the forest.)



At the end of the day and following a great deal of hard work, not a small amount of pain and a good measure of panic, you will have the satisfaction of having a genuine 'super organism' in your charge. Thirty million years have prepared these ants for you, how long will you prepare for them?


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

Going to Trinidad in 2 weeks which means fresh colonies of Atta and Acromyrmex. Anyone who has PM'd me should send another message around 12th September when I will be back. Still interested in any news, ideas or pictures relating to Leaf Cutting ants.


----------



## minz (Apr 16, 2013)

I saw some of these little guys at work in a set up at Pili Palas in Wales this week and was amazed at just how fast they work and how they role the leaf to carry it, they make it look effortless :shock: awesome!


----------



## Joona2134 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey Andrew, I actually emailed you about a colony this morning before I found this thread lol. 

This is going to be my initial set up with room for expansion above and big fungus storage below (enough for 300ltrs)



The initial foraging area will be little reptile boxes until a larger area would be needed.



I have fans blowing hot air from the three heat mats to avoid direct heat and condensation.

I love your displays, me and my son often visit the toilets in twycross zoo (sounds wrong I know) and I never knew about there second display until last week!

My local garden centre also has some and that is now producing winged males and females, they also got the queen from you.

I really cant wait to get these ants I think there amazing!
Mark


----------



## EvilM1k (Jul 22, 2013)

acromyrmexbob said:


> There must be one or two people out there with leaf cutting ant set ups that can post a picture or two. Or even pictures of a commercial set up near you. Here's another couple I have set up in the past...
> 
> This one is infront of the mirror in the Ladies and Gents toilets at Twycross Zoo at the new visitor centre.
> 
> ...


I was at Twycross not long back and the set up in the bathroom was honestly one of the highlights of my visit.


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

OK, probably not best to advertise about your toilet habits too much. 
Got lots of interest in Leaf Cutting Ant setups, I will have more displays to post shortly to keep this thread going.


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

Doing a set up of Leaf Cutters in Italy this week. I am posting progress reports on my main thread on Habitats, 'New Zoo Displays, Commercial Project' if you are interested.


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

Just a quickie. If you are interested, tonight at 8pm on BBC1 is a programme called Hidden Kingdoms, Urban Jungles, which features a few scenes of Leaf Cutting Ants in Buenos Aires. I spent a week setting up these shots and I thought you might like to take a look and let me know what you thought?


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

acromyrmexbob said:


> Just a quickie. If you are interested, tonight at 8pm on BBC1 is a programme called Hidden Kingdoms, Urban Jungles, which features a few scenes of Leaf Cutting Ants in Buenos Aires. I spent a week setting up these shots and I thought you might like to take a look and let me know what you thought?


I'll be watching that, still not managed to see a commercial colony live.


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

[p]Hi all, here's my new Atta*set up-is a rough job but you can get the idea, hope to do a refined one in the future.[/p][p][br][/p][p][/p][p][br][/p][p]Is a large diameter waste pipe with bendy vine leading from the nest to the feeding tank. [/p][p]Holes drilled in the bottom of the white*waste pipe to drain the water that gathers from condensation, it is then returned via a clear tube to the main container.[/p][p]Can fit two cubes or an equivalent size tank.*[/p]


----------



## jaybott (Mar 12, 2014)

Amazing photos :2thumb:


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Thanks*



jaybott said:


> Amazing photos :2thumb:


Thanks mate


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

i have always had an interest in ants especially these if i was to buy a small setup from you how much is the upkeep of them,can you supply any leaves or are they special types and how much would they get through.

sorry my knowledge is next to nothing on these i just love watching them


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Set up*



mr stroudy said:


> i have always had an interest in ants especially these if i was to buy a small setup from you how much is the upkeep of them,can you supply any leaves or are they special types and how much would they get through.
> sorry my knowledge is next to nothing on these i just love watching them


Hello Mr stroudy- I've bought both my colonies from acromyrmexbob- they have been great and he's available for advice when you may need it. You can build your own tank or he can supply them. It's the same one as the one on this link that he does 
Easy Insects - the home of exotic insect information for Scorpions, Tarantulas and more - Leaf Cutter Ants

They take a variety of leaves and other stuff like dried oats, which is handy in the winter. If your really interested drob bob a pm.


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

So if I understand this correctly I could shut down my 4ft fish tank and convert it. 
I would just place a nest box and fill the bottom with water a piece of string/rope and leaves


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

And still have fish in the water 30oC is a warm tropical.


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Ants*



mr stroudy said:


> So if I understand this correctly I could shut down my 4ft fish tank and convert it.
> I would just place a nest box and fill the bottom with water a piece of string/rope and leaves


Your 4 foot tank could be converted, a nest tank and and Island connect via anything, exo terra flexible vine is probably easier to use that the ropes IMO.
Atta colonies get in the millions but Acromyrmex colony numbers stay lower, reaching perhaps 50,000. There also a bit hardier and less fussy with leaves. 
I would use the biggest best tank you can rather than the 8 inch cube. 
My biggest issue is evaporation, you can't put a flat lid on at it will drop on the nest, but you need a lid or your room walls will be absorbing a lot which happened to me 
There are various journals which would be interesting to read for you on other ant forums


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks like I may be doing this I need to research more first tho


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Fish*



mr stroudy said:


> And still have fish in the water 30oC is a warm tropical.


I wouldn't recommend fish also as the ants will deposit stuff in the water frequently, sure shep tried this but he's not been on a while.


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

deansie26 said:


> I wouldn't recommend fish also as the ants will deposit stuff in the water frequently, sure shep tried this but he's not been on a while.


OK Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Great thread. And congratulations on your colony. Are any predatory ants available to buy and raise?


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Ants*



Basin79 said:


> Great thread. And congratulations on your colony. Are any predatory ants available to buy and raise?


There are a few sites that sell ants will have some like Pheidologeton diversus
And someone has a great journal on here with this species.
This place has some My Ant Shop - A web site offering exotic ants for sale.

I think bob only sells leaf cutters


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

deansie26 said:


> There are a few sites that sell ants will have some like Pheidologeton diversus
> And someone has a great journal on here with this species.
> This place has some My Ant Shop - A web site offering exotic ants for sale.
> 
> I think bob only sells leaf cutters


Cheers for that. Much appreciated.


----------

